# Why we'll never be able to drive to South America.



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?


The United States could build a bridge across the Darien Gap, but of course no sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> *The United States could build a bridge across the Darien Gap, but of course no sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share...*


Why should the U.S. pay to build a bridge in another country?  ...


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?
> ...



Why would we go through the trouble of building a bridge, when some non-functional idiot moron Democrat like Jimmy Carter would come along and give it away?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > *The United States could build a bridge across the Darien Gap, but of course no sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share...*
> ...



Because rich people have money and franco doesn't have a pot to piss in.  That's why.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?
> ...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Because the Panama canal and the Pan American highway are great for everyone. Great job Jimmy! Stops screwing with Latin America jackass.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > *The United States could build a bridge across the Darien Gap, but of course no sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share...*
> ...


Exactly. That would be insane. 

You'd be opening South America up to millions of opportunist migrants, making it easier for them to head up for the sake of making it a little easier for some American's to travel down by car to South America? sounds a bit irrational and a crazy project when you weigh it up.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Enjoy the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere by far, brainwashed functional moron. No problem at all if you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground lol....


----------



## Votto (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > *The United States could build a bridge across the Darien Gap, but of course no sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP rich and giant corporations from paying their fair share...*
> ...


To help all the illegals who vote for the DNC to cross into the US from South America

Duh!


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


As the Brexitere, it sounds like your bigotry against foreigners has gone totally toxic. It will hurt international trade that helps everyone. Obviously not. Enjoy your coming depression. Brexitears are almost as ignorant and brainwashed and bigoted as trumpsters. Poor angloAmerica.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> *Because the Panama canal and the Pan American highway are great for everyone. *


Then let the government of Panama build the bridge. ...


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 12, 2021)

Oh, well.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Votto said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


No stupid oops brainwashed functional idiot, you help American business and South American business so they are not all poverty stricken and corrupt so they don't want to come here. They don't want to leave They are proud of their countries. Thanks for screwing them over for hundreds of years conservatives....


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


and there it is ... the magical race card and throw in Donald Trump for extra special measure - mentally ill oddball


----------



## Votto (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I have trouble understanding you as you foam at the mouth.

So how does the bridge help businesses?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2021)

If you had a flying car or jet pack it would be no problemo, but noooooooooooo, we can't have nice things.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...


I am hoping for Scottish independence so I can move the back there after 200 years lol.... You are both- trumpsters and brexit tears - brainwashed biggotted rural ignoramuses....


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I got mine. Get your own, ya Marxist POS.

Besides, the inequality and lack of upward mobility are that decrepit old brain-damaged pervert Joe Biden's fault, not wealthy people.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

Maybe a 140 mile bridge from Panama to Colombia ?
(Marked in red/yellow)


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...



Franco is our American version of your Scottish Christie Cleek. 

He just hasn't murdered and ate anyone yet. But soon....
​


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Votto said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Good transportation helps business and tourism. You conservatives would be against the Erie canal that made America the country it is today. No sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP billionaire brainwashers from paying their fair share.... Conservatives suck. You are just brainwashed.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jul 12, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


He's defo one for watching if you ask me


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> If you had a flying car or jet pack it would be no problemo, but noooooooooooo, we can't have nice things.


I would drive to Colombia 
in a caravan of these.

"Honey...did you pack the ham sandwiches ? I'm starving."


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

He went from Alaska to Belize....
shortly after the deaths of his daughter and then his wife.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Maybe a 140 mile bridge from Panama to Colombia ?
> (Marked in red/yellow)
> View attachment 511963



I blame the father of the American Progressive movement, Teddy Roosevelt. If he hadn't dug that big ditch in Panama, you could probably drive through there.

He was the same asshole who gave us a federal income tax, so he could pay for his big government projects.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If you had a flying car or jet pack it would be no problemo, but noooooooooooo, we can't have nice things.
> ...


I did notice that the army did manage to finally put windshield wipers on their vehicles, did they ever find the heaters or AC, how about ashtrays, AM/FM radios?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You're full of shit. How does the Erie Canal make tinhorn Central American dictators rich? You're slobbering all over the Erie Canal which made many Republicans wealthy, and yet you hate the idea that Trump built a wall on our southern border to protect you?

Da fuq is wrong with you anyway, son? My suggestion is that you check yourself in to the nearest masonry company and have your head examined by a stonecutter.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Wars of the future will be won by cup holders.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


It's about damn time...


----------



## AMart (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Is that why the illegals come here?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?


That's the usual method, yes..... ferry around the Darien Gap.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Maybe a 140 mile bridge from Panama to Colombia ?
> (Marked in red/yellow)
> View attachment 511963


The Darien Gap prevents livestock from freely moving between the countries of Panama and Colombia, preventing the spread of Mad Cow disease and other things like that.

The Gap is still there for a reason.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Enjoy the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere by far,



After 8 years of Clinton and 8 years of Obama?
Why are Dems all such useless twats?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere by far,
> ...


Obstruction is easy with the GOP filibuster and GOP reconciliation. Something big has to happen for progress to happen in the United States, as if you didn't notice... Like JFK being shot for Medicaid and Medicare and the Great society, and George w Bush and the corrupt grade depression of 2008 and Obamacare. Now it is getting so obvious the GOP are scum it should happen again. Only the brainwash has stopped it so far... Goldwater George w Bush and now Trump and the big lie...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

AMart said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Obviously. Central America had two hurricanes in a week lol and then there is the GOP war on drugs which has turned them into shooting galleries. Only the GOP base doesn't hear these things.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Dumb fucker. Joe Biden was the "architect" of the War on Drugs.

Joe Biden: The Architect of America’s Disastrous War on Drugs | Brittany Hunter

It must be awful dank in that little cave you live in:  Nothing but shit all over the floor and mushrooms growing everywhere.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Obviously. Central America had two hurricanes in a week lol and then there is the GOP war on drugs which has turned them into shooting galleries. Only the GOP base doesn't hear these things.


The "GOP's war on drugs" ?
It started under Nixon, and went on steroids under Clinton.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

JGalt said:


> He was the same asshole who gave us a federal income tax, so he could pay for his big government projects.



That was Wilson.......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I know, nothing more useless than a Dem twat.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > He was the same asshole who gave us a federal income tax, so he could pay for his big government projects.
> ...



Roosevelt was the one who came up with the idea...

"In 1908 Theodore Roosevelt endorsed both an income tax and an inheritance tax, becoming the first President of the United States to openly propose that the political power of government be used to redistribute wealth.

Meanwhile, factions within the Congress cobbled together a compromise amendment and in 1909, President Taft, known to be favorable to an income tax, if not necessarily an amendment, stated that although ratification may be difficult, he had "become convinced that a great majority of the people of this country are in favor of vesting the National Government with power to levy an income tax." 12

That same year, the income tax amendment passed overwhelmingly in the Congress and was sent off to the states. The last state ratified the amendment on February 13, 1913. The Springfield Republican reported "The Sixteenth Amendment owes its existence mainly to the West and South, where individual incomes of $5,000 or over are comparatively few." 13"

The Origin of the Income Tax | Adam Young


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 12, 2021)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...




Are you trying to say Easter Island is short one stone head??


----------



## hadit (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Vote GOP. The country you save just might be your own. Or vote democrat and don't get anything you want, because they're scared a Republican might look at them funny.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Maybe a 140 mile bridge from Panama to Colombia ?
> (Marked in red/yellow)
> View attachment 511963





I can see it now..


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Solving inequality is a communist lie to take down successful countries. Inequality is part of life. You could have 5 kids raised under the same roof and they could all end up with various outcomes.... not equal. One might be a doctor and one might end up a junkie.... it happens all the time and its not the fault of the government.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


It wouldn't be great for the USA. I would definitely be contrary to our national security interests to build a bridge there.

We already have to deal with the national security crisis of huge caravans of illegal aliens invading our country from Central America. The last thing we need is huge caravans of invaders from Columbia and Venezuela. That would make the problem even worse by an order of magnitude.

If anyone tries to build that bridge we should bomb it.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 12, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Just to be clear, was that bombing it with the huge caravan on the bridge, or without the huge caravan on the bridge? 

Because either way is ok with me.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Don't even let the project get started. Hire some local cannibals to eat the survey crews and shrink their heads if need be.

That jungle works a lot better than any wall ever could.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Wow, sounds like you have wealth envy?  Are you retarded so much that you cant invest to make yourself rich?  Many people have done that, but not the stupid slaves who rely on Uncle Sugar to provide them with welfare...


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

We should be down there studying jungle mushrooms
and monkey poop.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?




I'd really like to do this now. Guess you could just buy a beater in Tijuana.. drive it down to Panama then buy another one on the other side of the canal.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 12, 2021)

Yarddog said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?
> ...


It's easier to put a bike on a boat around the Gap. Lot's of adv riders have done it.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


He only went as far as Belize. (Alaska to Belize )


----------



## freyasman (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Still cool.
I been wanting to take my Harley to this biker bar and resort down on the coast of Panama. Can't remember the name right now.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere is not good, brainwashed functional moron. Stop the giveaway to the rich. You are the biggest doops in the world. I am happily retired and have been rich all my life.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


America has to build the damn bridge over the gap and maintain it. Actually do something for Latin America besides overthrow their governments. Will benefit everyone. But of course we must protect our greedy mega Rich GOP idiots from paying their fair share.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Your love and admiration for greedy mega rich assholes is noted. And your racism and bigotry. If we did something for Latin America besid es overthrowing their democratic governments, they would not want to come.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere is not good,



I know the solution......elect more useless Dem twats who didn't fix the problem already.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

hadit said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Yes bought off scumbag GOP operatives are much more heinous.... Congratulations for voting for them, brainwashed functional moron... Enjoys the worst upward mobility and inequality ever and anywhere after 40 years of Reagan tax rates. Which is all they vote for or care about.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Over 5000 died, from various jungle diseases mostly, building the Panama Canal....this is a project nobody wants to attempt.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > The worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere is not good,
> ...


Yes yes vote for the scumbags who stop progress fairness truth and justice lol. Absolute idiocy. Just like a marketing major or whatever the hell it is. Certainly isn't history or politics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> after 40 years of Reagan tax rates.



Useless Dem twats couldn't fix the Reagan rates?

Not Clinton in 8 years or Obama in 8 years?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Yes yes vote for the scumbags who stop progress fairness truth and justice lol.



I know, fucking useless Dem twats. Stopping progress right and left.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 12, 2021)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Which is exactly what Franco needs to get more welfare.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Well they can't afford it and we refuse to thanks to the scumbag GOP giveaway to the rich. Just like everything else wrong with the country. No worries if you are clueless right? We have vaccines for those diseases now. A little aging orange and some maintenance will do it. There used to be a road all the way through but it was not maintained. 1964 Mercury comets made it for crying out loud lol. Any other stupid questions?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Well they can't afford it and we refuse to thanks to the scumbag GOP giveaway to the rich.



Fucking useless Dem twats can't take away from the rich?

Then what are they good for? Besides whining like little bitches?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I am happily retired. Welfare is fine the way it is. What we need is help for the middle class, investment in our people and infrastructure for a goddamn change. Thanks scumbag GOP and brainwashed functional morons.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Well they can't afford it and we refuse to thanks to the scumbag GOP giveaway to the rich.
> ...


Ignorant troll.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


If I was ignorant as you people I'd kill myself. Lol


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...


I agree that wealthy Ds and wealthy Rs want to stay that way.
You suck D dick all the way to the grave for a few hundred dollars in welfare.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Who needs a boat? Just ride your bike across the water like this guy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Useless Dem twat enabler.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


If you put as much time, effort and energy into earning a living as you put into jealously bitching and whining about anyone who makes more money that you, you would be a much wealthier man in short order.

Your envy is pathological.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 12, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:
> ...


 affordable gasoline would be helpful. Cost of transport, limits infrastructure, limits jobs, raises the price of everything... doesn't hurt the mega rich AT ALL.... but kills the middle class and the poor who end up spending their paychecks on the cost of getting to work, and increased prices.

Biden should be promoting more the exploration of natural gas and oil.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Funny, when i got the opportunity to amass a small fortune, i used every progressive tax loophole afforded me.  I have been investing in Home Depot stock since 1987 and now have other stocks to pay dividends that are taxed at a much lower rate.  As for you being rich all you life, that would explain the spoiled little pansy ass progressive whiner that you are, because your parents taught you to be so precious.  If you dont like what is going on in the United States, under the Joe Biteme Admin, Cuba is always open, where all the people are equal, equally poor and miserable, as that is always the way of Socialism...Just leave your passport at the border on your way out.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I would bet that almost half as many also died from the STDs they caught off the Panamanian whores.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


----------



## hadit (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Remember folks, there only needs to be one or two Republicans around to totally freeze democrats in their seats, afraid to make a move.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

I continue to be happily retired, brainwash





Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I continue to be happily retired thanks, brainwashed functional moron... I am interested in the health of our country as opposed to you people. We need a healthy middle class again to have a healthy economy. Your love and admiration for mega rich brainwashing scumbags is noted.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

hadit said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


That is the way it goes with the GOP filibuster disgraceful rule and the BS GOP reconciliation rule. You have reconciliation to pass your tax cuts for the rich which is all the GOP cares about. Try reality.


----------



## hadit (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


There only needs to be one or two around to completely stymie democrats. They just can't function around Republicans. Too scared.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Cuba is communist dumbass. Socialism is France Germany Scandinavia Italy Spain UK Canada Australia New Zealand Japan, everywhere but here thanks to you idiots. Oops brainwashed functional idiots.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


The Republicans have been in charge of national taxes for the last 40 years, brainwashed functional moron. Huge giveaway to the rich flat tax if you count all taxes instead of GOP propaganda gibberish.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > But didn't the late Neil Peart ride a motorcycle from Canada to Peru or someplace  ? Maybe he took ferry around to Colombia ?
> ...


The terrain isn't the real.issue, it's the Guerillas.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


No it's Republicans lol. Any self-respecting socialist country would have already built a bridge or system to get past the dairy and Gap. And would help the people of Latin America for crying out loud.

Instead of being terrified of hoof and mouth disease migrants and other diseases coming this way, perhaps we can invest in some God damn vaccinations for these people. So these problems would disappear. That would be the good old America back again instead of this garbage GOP Mess and disgrace. And I'm talking about socialist Denmark France Australia etc not God damn communist China again lol... I understand you are on the right side of history yourself.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Yeah, Cuba and Venezuela all started off as Socialist, dumbass, but when no one wanted to work anymore, that is when the government comes in with the "point of a gun" and forces people to work, or full blown Communism.  Dont think it cant happen here, because at least 50% of the voting block doesnt work, but get hand outs from the gubermint.  Why should the rest of the voters work, when shit like progressives want to give the country away for free...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Since you are so successful, why dont you take your ass down there and do something about it, instead of being a keyboard pansy pajama boy, bitching and moaning that others should do it.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


It's called politics stupid. What the country should do instead of cutting taxes on the rich and screwing everyone else like the GOP has the last 40 years. As well as starting the worst propaganda machine in our history.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Only America can fix these problems but we can't do it with this GOP giveaway to the rich. Which you idiots don't even know about. Worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere means something.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The Republicans have been in charge of national taxes for the last 40 years,



Because the Dems are useless twats, eh?
Start a new party.....your old one isn't working.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You are quite the parrot of all liberal talking points.  Why do you need to tax the rich , while the poor pay nothing?  Seems that if you tax the rich more, they will get up and move because that is what rich people do, look at NY and how the butcher of 10s of thousands of elderly put such high taxes on rich people there, they are moving to Florida.  You are such a stupid person.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You are such a whiney bitch.....Oh by the way, who has been in charge now for the past 7 months?   Not the Trump admin that is for sure.



			Wealth gap between America's richest and poorest shrinks under Trump


----------



## the other mike (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


"parrot of liberal talking points"

I love that.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> I continue to be happily retired, brainwash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say both parties led us down this path.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Liberal talking points being everything from every respected media outlet in the world and law enforcement and the courts. All you have is scumbag pundits who will say anything for a buck for Rupert Murdoch. Rupert Murdoch only! And internet nut jobs.... You are the world's laughing stock and horror.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I continue to be happily retired, brainwash
> ...


You would be wrong and have no examples of Democrats making inequality and upward mobility worse. That is the GOP job and only the brainwash and ignoramuses make this mess possible. Reconciliation works for cutting taxes but not raising taxes on the bloated rich. Criminals are more radical than statesmen.....


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Your link is from sky News Australia, owned by Rupert Murdoch and totally full of s*** just like you are now. Change the channel from the echo chamber. He also owns the New York Post The Wall Street journal the Sunday times. Garbage at least politically.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


All you idiots can talk about is the federal income tax our only progressive tax LOL, brainwashed functional morons. Everyone making any real money pays about 27% on average from the richest to the poorest. Even the poorest quintile pays 20% in state and local and federal taxes. That's where the scam comes in. Google the only tax graph you need to know and stop being a total chump of the greedy lying idiot rich.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Everyone making any real money pays about 27% on average from the richest to the poorest.



Bullshit.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





> veryone making any real money pays about 27% on average from the richest to the poorest.


Down here in Florida, we dont pay a state tax, but a 7% sales tax which makes not only the middle class happy, but the rich also, because everyone pays their fair share.  When a rich person buys a $70,000 car, he pays $4,900 in sales tax, if a middle class buys a Kia at $20,000 he only way, $1,400.  Seems that you arent following your own advice when it comes to taxation, but "*PARROT WHAT THE LAME STREAM MEDIA TELLS YOU TO SAY"..*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


How can the lowest quintile pay 20% in state taxes when there are no state taxes in Florida.  Seems that panhandlers on the road take in lots of dollars, yet pays no taxes.  Why arent they paying their FAIR share?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Dumb answer. State and local taxes hit regular people twice as hard as the rich. The GOP has been cutting taxes on the rich and federal aid to States for 40 years. The states raise taxes somewhat and it kills regular people. Of course you don't care about the truth or anything you are brainwashed.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Down here in Florida we dont have state taxes.  What part of that dont you fucking understand...Oh yeah, you are a moron.

The Florida State income tax rate is 0% - it does not mean you will not be taxed on your earnings


> There is no income tax in Florida and there are a total of nine states in the US that have no income tax.


 Pan handlers dont pay federal or state taxes, yet use the infrastructure rich people like me pay for.  Why dont the poor pay their fair share?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Of course the figure is the average in the whole country. The point is everybody is paying $27% in all taxes if they make any money at all. The lowest quintile pays 20% and if you include fees they probably pay the same as the richest if they have a car and a house..


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone making any real money pays about 27% on average from the richest to the poorest.
> ...


Google the only tax graph you need to know.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> State and local taxes hit regular people twice as hard as the rich.



Illinois' 4.95% income tax hits the regular people exactly as hard as it hits the rich.
The 10.25% sales tax in Chicago hits the regular people exactly as hard as it hits the rich.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I've seen it. That's why I know it's bullshit.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > State and local taxes hit regular people twice as hard as the rich.
> ...


Which everyone in the modern world knows is totally unfair except for the ignoramus GOP base.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Treating people the same.......what could be more unfair?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Everybody but the GOP base knows a flat tax system leads to huge inequality and a totally bloated Rich class. And no money to invest in America and Americans so we become a banana Republic slowly but surely.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Sorry you missed the last 40 years, so busy making money off the rich.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 13, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Sales taxes are predominantly a burden on the poor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Sorry you missed the last 40 years, so busy making money off the rich.



What were you doing, making money off the poor?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you missed the last 40 years, so busy making money off the rich.
> ...


Y
 I was teaching and sales and purchasing agent. I believe you are a stock market guy and I am not pleased by that these days. You know GOP deregulation, low taxes on income especially capital gains. The reason there is no trickle down if there ever could be.I don't seem to build new companies, just dividends for for stock owners....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Oh no, dividends. LOL!


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


And nothing but dividends and short-term strategies. Makes the place fall apart. More GOP corruption and bologna.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> And nothing but dividends and short-term strategies. Makes the place fall apart. More GOP corruption and bologna.


Better to tax away the capital and the dividends and let the experts from the government spend it all.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 15, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > And nothing but dividends and short-term strategies. Makes the place fall apart. More GOP corruption and bologna.
> ...


Government is the only solution but it has to be good government. Something that GOP does not allow. Only tax cuts for the rich matter


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Government is NEVER the solution. 

To anything.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 15, 2021)

freyasman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Certainly not when it is a huge giveaway to the rich and a screw job for everyone else, Mr Reagan doop.... You just love the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere in the modern world, don't you, brainwashed functional moron. Change the goddamn channel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Government is the only solution but it has to be good government.



So that leaves out the useless Dem twats.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 15, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Government is the only solution but it has to be good government.
> ...


 that is about to change, even statesmen can be pushed too far. As opposed to the scumbag GOP of today.
I think we've gone as low as we can and only totally brainwashed functional morons think the GOP is a good party. They have a whole other planet, the world's horror and laughing stock. Change the channel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> that is about to change



Clinton and Obama had huge majorities in the House and Senate and couldn't do anything, but now Alzheimer Biden, with 50 in the Senate and a 220-211 majority in the House, is going to fix things?

You're hilarious!!!!!

Not very bright, but hilarious.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 15, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > that is about to change
> ...


Yes because now they are using the GOP reconciliation rule like the Republicans have for 30 years. No reasonable person can believe what Republicans have been doing the last 30-40 years. And the republican base doesn't know anything about it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Yes because now they are using the GOP reconciliation rule like the Republicans have for 30 years.



Clinton and Obama couldn't use that when they had huge majorities? 

Why not?

Were they dumb like you?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 15, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Yes because now they are using the GOP reconciliation rule like the Republicans have for 30 years.
> ...


Clinton tried to persuade Republicans, so did Obama. Never a chance. Biden is back to JFK stuff


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Persuade? They both had huge fucking majorities.
Couple of useless twats. And stupid. Like you.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


They did not have 60 votes to overcome the GOP filibuster we have these days. Then they realized the GOP could use reconciliation for just about anything re cutting taxes on the rich and cutting helpful programs for the rest. I'd rather have real health care than give more money to stock holders who don't give a damn about anything and do not work for their money And don't pay their fair share in taxes.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So keep voting for evil assholes. God will not be amused. But you made your money.


----------



## laferia52 (Jul 16, 2021)

Why would anyone want to drive from the USA to South America. It reminds me of the idiot that tried to bicycle from the USA all the way to the southern tip of South America. He crossed into Mexico and arrived in Monterrey. he was bicycling thru the streets of Monterrey when some individuals knocked his ass to the pavement, beat the crap out of him and stole his bike and his money. the idiot wandered thru the streets of Monterrey trying to find someone to feed him and help him get back to the USA. Nobody would help him so when he came upon a ice cream truck that the delivery man had left running while making a delivery he got on it and drove away toward the US border. but the Mexican police stopped him and he ended up in jail. I read his story in a local newspaper, I used to read newspapers back then. the idiot cried his eyes out saying  I was just borrowing the ice cream truck to get back to the USA  wa wa wa wa boo hoo boo hoo


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> They did not have 60 votes to overcome the GOP filibuster we have these days.



When was the last time the Republicans had 60 votes? DURR


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



And you keep voting for your useless twats.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > They did not have 60 votes to overcome the GOP filibuster we have these days.
> ...


They use reconciliation to cut taxes on the rich and cut programs for others. We don't have enough money to invest in America or Americans. For 30 years now. Try reality sometime instead of avoiding the truth....


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Not anymore. The GOP baloney has gotten too obvious except to total ignoramuses like you. Keep on trolling...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> They use reconciliation to cut taxes on the rich and cut programs for others.



And your useless Dems twats can't use it to raise taxes and add programs.

Because your twats are useless.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > They use reconciliation to cut taxes on the rich and cut programs for others.
> ...


Now they have figured out that they can. You're done troll.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



It took your Dem twats since Reagan cut taxes in 1981 to figure out how to raise them
with fewer than 60 votes in the Senate? 

Damn, no wonder why you're a Dem.......with your room temp (in Celsius) IQ. LOL!


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Of course no one in the world can believe what pieces of s*** the GOP has become. You are kind of a one trick pony aren't you, brainwashed functional moron bought off slime ball?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Who are the only people in the US dumber than franco.....Dems in the House and Senate. 

Damn!


----------



## McRib (Aug 3, 2021)

Shut up you fucking idiots. 









						A Terrifying Journey Through the World's Most Dangerous Jungle
					

The Darién Gap is a lawless wilderness on the border of Colombia and Panama, teeming with everything from deadly snakes to antigovernment guerrillas. The region also sees a flow of migrants from Cuba, Africa, and Asia, whose desperation sends them on perilous journeys to the U.S. Jason Motlagh...




					www.outsideonline.com


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Certainly not when it is a huge giveaway to the rich and a screw job for everyone else, Mr Reagan doop.... You just love the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere in the modern world, don't you, brainwashed functional moron. Change the goddamn channel.


You're stuck on "stupid"; change the fucking channel yourself, dumbass.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 3, 2021)

freyasman said:


> You're stuck on "stupid"; change the fucking channel yourself, dumbass.


I watch all channels all news media from around the world and àm watching France 24 and the BBC right now. You can't change the channel dumbass because you only have one TV network in the entire world, from well-known international scumbag and pariah Rupert Murdoch who can only have a TV network here and he takes advantage of us to screw up the entire country with garbage propaganda. Change the channel stupid.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> I watch all channels all news media from around the world and àm watching France 24 and the BBC right now. You can't change the channel dumbass because you only have one TV network in the entire world, from well-known international scumbag and pariah Rupert Murdoch who can only have a TV network here and he takes advantage of us to screw up the entire country with garbage propaganda. Change the channel stupid.


So, you're retarded, is what you're saying?











Got it.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 3, 2021)

freyasman said:


> So, you're retarded, is what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying you are a brainwashed functional moron. End of story. Now you're talking points are complete and you have to go with the stupid personal insults. And no, calling you a brainwashed functional moron is not a personal insult, it is a political one and the most important political development of our lifetimes, your garbage propaganda machine. I'm sure that you are an intelligent fine person, but your politics are total garbage. Everyone in the world knows it but you brainwashed functional morons. Change the channel


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> I'm saying you are a brainwashed functional moron. End of story. Now you're talking points are complete and you have to go with the stupid personal insults. And no, calling you a brainwashed functional moron is not a personal insult, it is a political one and the most important political development of our lifetimes, your garbage propaganda machine. I'm sure that you are an intelligent fine person, but your politics are total garbage. Everyone in the world knows it but you brainwashed functional morons. Change the channel


So you're a retard then?





Okay, got it.


----------

